# Benefits of international assignment



## Tokhirjon (Jul 4, 2009)

Do you think you personally benefit from your assignment, except financial gains


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes. Unlike my current situation in Canada, I have travelled all of Europe, most of Asia in my previous roles as an Expat and I believe it gives you a whole different perspective on how different cultures work and how to adapt quickly to different cultures both in a work and non-work environment. It can also be a ton of fun if you are that sort of a person (I am and it was a great time). You get to see parts of the world that you probably would see in documentaries, movies etc and wish you could travel..so in many ways it can be a dream come true.

I know non financial aspects are related to your next role but it is also an excellent talking point when you interview for your next bigger, larger role as a result of your experiences. 

Please keep in mind the situation and the different aspects to consider are a totally different ballgame if you have a family (wife and kids). I did not have to face these factors when making the decision.

Let me know if you have any follow up questions.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tokhirjon (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you very much fore your post. Actually I am student reading for my master's in london. In my final project I researching career capital gained by expatriates during their placement. I would appreciate if you could share 12 minutes of your valuable time and complete my questionnaire. Do you have any possibility to participate


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Tokhirjon said:


> Thank you very much fore your post. Actually I am student reading for my master's in london. In my final project I researching career capital gained by expatriates during their placement. I would appreciate if you could share 12 minutes of your valuable time and complete my questionnaire. Do you have any possibility to participate


Sure send it through.


----------



## Tokhirjon (Jul 4, 2009)

Has your international career changed you – and if so, how?


----------

